
Blotter.js – A JavaScript API for drawing unconventional text effects on the web - octosphere
https://blotter.js.org/#/basics
======
detaro
Demos not working for me.

~~~
octosphere
Try the main address, and click around:

[https://blotter.js.org/](https://blotter.js.org/)

Works for me on Chromium latest. Might break in Firefox, Edge, or other
browsers. (I'm not sure if it was meant to be cross-browser or not).

